# ESTP and socionics



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

I read that our MBTI type may be different from socionics type. And I am interested which socioncs type (except SLE) most likely will be combined with ESTP🙃


----------



## cass!ope!a (Sep 14, 2021)

From what I know, it's LSE or LIE with LIE being less compatible because of how it's more future focused.
SEE as well although I think socionics Fi seems weird with MBTI Ti, but the consensus doesn't seem to mind.


----------

